# A true Hawaiian fact



## Don Ratcliff

Maui is better than all the states on the mainland combined. Including Texas...



"That's gonna ruffle some feathers"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I know, right...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Aloha State's also good at growing... people. It's got the highest life expectancy in the United States(81.3 years), despite the fact that...

The people of Hawaii consume the most Spam per capita in the U.S.

Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Hawaii has the largest group of hawaiians in the US as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

East to west hawaii is the second widest state in the United States. Do you know what the widest state is?

Hint* it doesn't start with the letter T.


----------



## David Van Asperen

M ?


----------



## Nature Man

A?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Nature Man said:


> A?


Tell that man what he's won!

A new "ATTABOY!" 

It's almost not fair, you and I are from same area of California.

( Let some of the other kids play so they feel smart, shh)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> Maui is better than all the states on the mainland combined. Including Texas...
> 
> 
> 
> "That's gonna ruffle some feathers"


Maui is a state now? And here I've been teasing Missippians about their geographical and historical learnin' levels, when I see now I should be pickin' on islanders.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Tell that man what he's won!
> 
> A new "ATTABOY!"
> 
> It's almost not fair, you and I are from same area of California.
> 
> ( Let some of the other kids play so they feel smart, shh)



Austin right? See, here we only measure the land that sticks up out of the ocean. When you do that and factor out the water between islands Austin is larger I'm thinking. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's the Hawaiian facts, Maui is in Hawaii, Maui in onto itself is better that all the states, cities, towns and hole-in-the-wall places located in the contentinental United States. Is that a more gooder way to explain it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Austin right? See, here we only measure the land that sticks up out of the ocean. When you do that and factor out the water between islands Austin is larger I'm thinking. Tony


I don't make this stuff up. Nor have I even once contended a single "fact" in the other thread. I don't need to take this abuse from you. There are hundreds of people waiting to abuse me...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Moving on...

How many islands compose the entirety of the Hawaiian Islands?


----------



## ripjack13

137?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> 137?


Oooo, that's a little high


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oooo, that's a little high



136


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oooo, that's a little high



I'm off by one...?

http://www.honoluluhi5.com/blog/how-many-hawaiian-islands-are-there/

I was taking a wag....only because my FiL used to talk about em when he was up here, and not on the beach.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> 136


This is like a bad game of the price is right.

132, there are 132 islands, inlets, reefs and shoals.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I'm off by one...?
> 
> http://www.honoluluhi5.com/blog/how-many-hawaiian-islands-are-there/
> 
> I was taking a wag....only because my FiL used to talk about em when he was up here, and not on the beach.


We have conflicting Web sites.
http://hawaiifunfacts.facts.co/hawaiifunfactsforkids/hawaiifunfacts.php

This one says 132. Yours was counted by someone from the mainland obviously...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

Don wins the game.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ironman123 said:


> Don wins the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok....you won the won the game. Now go to bed. Surf time is coming up soon and we wouldn't want you to fall asleep on your board and fall off....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Ok....you won the won the game. Now go to bed. Surf time is coming up soon and we wouldn't want you to fall asleep on your board and fall off....


Who says?

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

132 islands? 

I'm on Google earth right now and don't see that many. Straight out from N Carolina right?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

The dreaded commute...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rocky1

One fat gal in shorts and a tank tent on the beach, and you call that a dreaded commute? You couldn't find a thong bikini to take a picture of in all of Hawaii??

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Aloha State's also good at growing... people. It's got the highest life expectancy in the United States(81.3 years), despite the fact that...
> 
> The people of Hawaii consume the most Spam per capita in the U.S.
> 
> Boom!




Is that canned Spam or email spam??

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> One fat gal in shorts and a tank tent on the beach, and you call that a dreaded commute? You couldn't find a thong bikini to take a picture of in all of Hawaii??


I have to break you in slowly, can't have a convergence of rednecks all at once here. There are laws for that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Is that canned Spam or email spam??


And lot of both I think...


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> Is that canned Spam or email spam??


Just watched "Bizarre Foods w/Zimmerman" and it was about Hawaii and had a segment on the spam. Wow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Just watched "Bizarre Foods w/Zimmerman" and it was about Hawaii and had a segment on the spam. Wow


Was it good or bad? We do not have cable so I don't see stuff like that. Most of the spam we see is in masubi. It's like a spam sushi role

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yes it was a good show. The spam was a sushi roll. A slice of spam on a rectangular chunk of sticky rice wrapped with seaweed paper. It was rectangle instead of cylindrical!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> Yes it was a good show. The spam was a sushi roll. A slice of spam on a rectangular chunk of sticky rice wrapped with seaweed paper. It was rectangle instead of cylindrical!


That's masubi, it's sold at every gas station like corn dogs are on the mainland. Some delis have it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Been to the SPAM capital of the world Austin, MN... where it's made.

http://www.spam.com/

Did you know they have a SPAM museum there?

https://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=Spam Museum&gws_rd=ssl

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> One fat gal in shorts and a tank tent on the beach, and you call that a dreaded commute? You couldn't find a thong bikini to take a picture of in all of Hawaii??


I have to be at work for that...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Well that's a little better!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

You suck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

What a dickhead you are Don. Don the dickhead. . I've pissed off some members by calling them dickheads but I think you know how to deal with another dickhead like me. Nice to finally meet another dickhead that can take his own medicine in full measure. Dickhead. 

Dickheads Unite.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> What a dickhead you are Don. Don the dickhead. . I've pissed off some members by calling them dickheads but I think you know how to deal with another dickhead like me. Nice to finally meet another dickhead that can take his own medicine in full measure. Dickhead.
> 
> Dickheads Unite.


You lost me with that last part braddah...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Got kind of carried away my bad.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think he meant to say is, we only pick on the people we like....
Wait...no..
The ones we don't like?
No...maybe it's we pick on everyone.
Hmmm....I lost myselfs train of thought...
Oh well....
Or just you and Tony....not sayin which one though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't make this stuff up. Nor have I even once contended a single "fact" in the other thread. I don't need to take this abuse from you. There are hundreds of people waiting to abuse me...


What out your head doesn't explode, it's bigger by the post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> What out your head doesn't explode, it's bigger by the post!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> The dreaded commute...
> 
> View attachment 108787
> 
> View attachment 108788


That an't nothing, weve got the longest man made beaches in the world, 26 mi., and the sand is so white it will blind you.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So you have a beach, that man made and longer than you would ever need that is bright enough to prevent you from seeing the beautiful ladies in tiny clothes and this is supposed to make me jealous? Ohh you are a special kind of silly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109006


yeah and we bitch slap too!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> That an't nothing, weve got the longest man made beaches in the world, 26 mi., and the sand is so white it will blind you.


Serious now, where is this beach? I'll Google up some pics. I'm always humbled by what man can make. Have you been to Rushmore, stone Mountain or crazy horse? Those are insanely impressive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Fact about hawaii...

Maui has 30 miles of white, red, and black sand beaches, 80 beaches in total and has more miles of accessible beach than any of the other Hawaiian Islands.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> So you have a beach, that man made and longer than you would ever need that is bright enough to prevent you from seeing the beautiful ladies in tiny clothes and this is supposed to make me jealous? Ohh you are a special kind of silly...


Oh, but I have on occasion seen some naked ones to. I seen some old lectures with binoculars in the parking bays, not me though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Serious now, where is this beach? I'll Google up some pics. I'm always humbled by what man can make. Have you been to Rushmore, stone Mountain or crazy horse? Those are in saintly impressive


Saw lots of rocks and canyons on scenic 12 through lower Utah.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> Saw lots of rocks and canyons on scenic 12 through lower Utah.


Nawt quite the same thing but still very cool in their own way...


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Fact about hawaii...
> 
> Maui has 30 miles of white, red, and black sand beaches, 80 beaches in total and has more miles of accessible beach than any of the other Hawaiian Islands.


Sound nice.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> Sound nice.


It's is an amazing place. There is Rainbow eucalyptus, bamboo forests, huge water falls. You can swim with green sea turtles, see spinner dolphins, charter a fishing boat for a ahi and marlin; then think about what you would tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Nawt quite the same thing but still very cool in their own way...


The Arches, Brice Canyon, Zion Canyon, and Glen Canyon beautiful and not man made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Nature truly takes ones breath away. Man is simply impressive with their abilities.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's is an amazing place. There is Rainbow eucalyptus, bamboo forests, huge water falls. You can swim with green sea turtles, see spinner dolphins, charter a fishing boat for a ahi and marlin; then think about what you would tomorrow.


Same here but we dont have water falls.


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's is an amazing place. There is Rainbow eucalyptus, bamboo forests, huge water falls. You can swim with green sea turtles, see spinner dolphins, charter a fishing boat for a ahi and marlin; then think about what you would tomorrow.



Green sea turtles. Woop-dee-dew. I can sea green turtles here. I want to swim with polka-dot tuetles or I ain't comin.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Green sea turtles. Woop-dee-dew. I can sea green turtles here. I want to swim with polka-dot tuetles or I ain't comin.....


Hello... butthead... look at your avatar, those are imported. I brought my own, you can bring yours...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Serious now, where is this beach? I'll Google up some pics. I'm always humbled by what man can make. Have you been to Rushmore, stone Mountain or crazy horse? Those are insanely impressive


The beach runs from Biloxi to Pass Christian, from Bay St Louis to Waveland and All along Ocean Springs.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Besides, who the hell said you were invited?


----------



## rocky1

I wonder if anyone has any idea how many million tons of sand they have put on that beach so far? They were hauling sand on it back when I was at Keesler 76 - 79. And, it had been going on for several years then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Green sea turtles. Woop-dee-dew. I can sea green turtles here. I want to swim with polka-dot tuetles or I ain't comin.....


Quite looking in the mirror Kevin!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Besides, who the hell said you were invited?


????????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> Quite looking in the mirror Kevin!


It's no use... I think brink said it best; "you're right Kevin, you're always right." It's the safest approach at maintaining your sanity.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> ????????


No, you can come. That was due to the laws prohibiting leprechauns from entering the state known for its many rainbows. They will never leave.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> I wonder if anyone has any idea how many million tons of sand they have put on that beach so far? They were hauling sand on it back when I was at Keesler 76 - 79. And, it had been going on for several years then.


Better question is where did all that sand come from? Did they ruin something else entirely to create a beach?


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> The beach runs from Biloxi to Pass Christian, from Bay St Louis to Waveland and All along Ocean Springs.



One of my old stomping grounds. No bikini was safe between Destin and NOLA when I was stationed in Mobile. No pics it didn't happen. I'm glad there's no pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> One of my old stomping grounds. No bikini was safe between Destin and NOLA when I was stationed in Mobile. No pics it didn't happen. I'm glad there's no pics.


No means no you little troll of a man. You are lucky there is no evidence against you...


----------



## robert flynt

rocky1 said:


> I wonder if anyone has any idea how many million tons of sand they have put on that beach so far? They were hauling sand on it back when I was at Keesler 76 - 79. And, it had been going on for several years then.


It is used as a buffer for hurricane wave surges and is replenished using dredges on a regular basis. Wave action erodes and pulls it back out in the Gulf.


robert flynt said:


> Quite looking in the mirror Kevin!


Sorry Kevin, the devil got hold of me.


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> ... I think brink said it best; "you're right Kevin, you're always right."



That's not what he said, and he didn't even say it. @Brink would you please take this islander/greenhorn/newbie/wannabe under your wing? Just don't teach him about the go-away money program please....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> That's not what he said, and he didn't even say it. @Brink would you please take this islander/greenhorn/newbie/wannabe under your wing? Just don't teach him about the go-away money program please....


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> It is used as a buffer for hurricane wave surges and is replenished using dredges on a regular basis. Wave action erodes and pu
> 
> Sorry Kevin, the devil got hold of me.



Robert you can grow from sillyness from lesser men like those men that wear lays or lies or leis (however they spell it) and frilly dresses and csll us mainlanders lesser men. Breathe deep my friend. You are someone to be admired. Forget the little people (except me I meant it figuratively)....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's no use... I think brink said it best; "you're right Kevin, you're always right." It's the safest approach at maintaining your sanity.



It is, "you're right Kevin, you're always Kevin"



Kevin said:


> That's not what he said, and he didn't even say it. @Brink would you please take this islander/greenhorn/newbie/wannabe under your wing? Just don't teach him about the go-away money program please....



I don't have no stoopid wing. Or stoopid tail, either.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Robert you can grow from sillyness from lesser men like those men that wear lays or lies or leis (however they spell it) and frilly dresses and csll us mainlanders lesser men. Breathe deep my friend. You are someone to be admired. Forget the little people (except me I meant it figuratively)....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kevin, when I quote the scary monkey I quote him correctly...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Better question is where did all that sand come from? Did they ruin something else entirely to create a beach?


No,No, The gulf is very shallow along shores and the bottom is made up of sand. They just dredge and put deep water signs along along the dredged area. It actually help the fishing especially the wade fishermen. The states makes man made reefs along the dredge lines to enhance the fishing.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> One of my old stomping grounds. No bikini was safe between Destin and NOLA when I was stationed in Mobile. No pics it didn't happen. I'm glad there's no pics.


Your one those pingers, what we call service men because of their short hair, who defiled our Southern bells!


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> Your one those pingers, what we call service men because of their short hair, who defiled our Southern bells!



Guilty as charged.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is like a bad game of the price is right.
> 
> 132, there are 132 islands, inlets, reefs and shoals.



There will be considerably less if Dim Wit Chow gets his way in N. Korea



Don Ratcliff said:


> Serious now, where is this beach? I'll Google up some pics. I'm always humbled by what man can make. Have you been to Rushmore, stone Mountain or crazy horse? Those are insanely impressive



What is crazy about crazy horse is I read about the guy building when I was a kid- now his grandkids are working on it. makes Mt. Rushmore look like it is a minature- of course it will never be done but who cares... I will stick to here- we have 



 



 



 



 

Unfortunately occasionally this also

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hawaiian fact
What does this box and this pen have in common?
They both are selling for $179.00 each. What's in your wood pile?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

A bit of wood a mite further east....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Those are awesome. We went to Martin and McArthur today and it baffled me that the pen and the quickly made box sell for so much. I think your box would be priced at a million bucks here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are awesome. We went to Martin and McArthur today and it baffled me that the pen and the quickly made box sell for so much. I think your box would be priced at a million bucks here.


 Thanks- It is about the wood. You do have nice wood there but growing up in the west- Born N. id. an Island would seem a mite restricting. Wife an I love to spend the day in the car but we prefer it is moving..........  Ps. nice pictures.... and work.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks- It is about the wood. You do have nice wood there but growing up in the west- Born N. id. an Island would seem a mite restricting. Wife an I love to spend the day in the car but we prefer it is moving..........  Ps. nice pictures.... and work.


They are not my work, just stuff they sell there at tourist prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Don Ratcliff said:


> They both are selling for $179.00 each.



I am so selling in the wrong market...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodman6415

The big difference in Mount Rushmore and crazy horse is .... Mount Rushmore is finished and free pay for parking ..... Crazy horse is unfinished and they charge to view it ... That was in 2014

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodman6415 said:


> The big difference in Mount Rushmore and crazy horse is .... Mount Rushmore is finished and free pay for parking ..... Crazy horse is unfinished and they charge to view it ... That was in 2014



eh to add- I was to mt rushmore in 2004- There was quite a minimum charge to park in parking garage. Mt Rushmore was built with federal funds-our money. Crazy horse is self funded.....


----------



## Kenbo

This is nice and all, but can we get more pictures of girls in bikinis?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> This is nice and all, but can we get more pictures of girls in bikinis?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109045

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


>


Sorry it's still early, I thought he said gorillas in bikinis... my bad...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Welcome to Hana Bay. There were a bunch of bikini clad women but with my wife I won't disrespect her to satisfy this hoard of hooligans.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hana Bay has black sand beaches

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

A place for @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Welcome to Hana Bay. There were a bunch of bikini clad women but with my wife I won't disrespect her to satisfy this hoard of hooligans.



You won't ever catch me asking anyone to disrespect anyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Not a bad camp site... and it is chigger free.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not a bad camp site... and it is chigger free.
> 
> View attachment 109098



Do they allow midgets?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not a bad camp site... and it is chigger free.
> 
> View attachment 109098




And it looks like Norfolk Island Pine growing there too!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kevin yes, vertically challenged are welcome.

@Spinartist we have cook pine here, it's very similar to norfolk but with a lot more branch rings.


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Do they allow midgets?





Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin yes, vertically challenged are welcome.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Behold, the blonde hotty in her natural environment. This specimen appears to be preparing for its bathing ritual. Luckily we have not yet been spotted and are capturing this extremely rare footage. Due to regulations governing the popiratzy we are unable to continue our program.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Cook pines line the road.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Back in cell range. Here are pics from the road to hana

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Waterfall and bamboo forest

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Awesome pics man.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hana Bay has black sand beaches
> 
> View attachment 109091


Bet you don't walk to far on that with bare feet, our white sand is bad enough!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Waterfall and bamboo forest
> 
> View attachment 109164
> 
> View attachment 109165


They try to kill bamboo along our highway in places where it grow. It's gotten to be a nuisance plant like kudzo since people hardly use cane fishing poles any more.


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Cook pines line the road.
> 
> View attachment 109152


Like our long leaf pine forests here every thing is so green there, just more so!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> Like our long leaf pine forests here every thing is so green there, just more so!


It's a rain forest, the only real one in the US. When it does rain there are flash floods that do damage to roads and tourists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's a rain forest, the only real one in the US. When it does rain there are flash floods that do damage to roads and tourists.


I thought Washington State's Olympic peninsula was a rain forest, just not tropical.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> I thought Washington State's Olympic peninsula was a rain forest, just not tropical.


You are right, I was misinformed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> Bet you don't walk to far on that with bare feet, our white sand is bad enough!


The sand is very soft here. I am a tender foot for the most part so always have my slippa's on.


----------



## Mike1950

Robert beat me to it- 140" + a year makes for a very cool environment and what makes it even more unique in our state if you go 100 miles east of there in the lee of Mt. Raineer one of the driest spots in the states exists. Military has a training range there. Been passed by a tank -dirt road next to freeway when speed limit was 55... 
Back to Olympic Nat. Park- If you get there try http://www.wta.org/go-hiking/hikes/hall-of-mosses easy trail- My beloved Big Leaf Maple resides there. Every time I have walked the trail- I have run out of drool........... Kinda looks like some of the Hawaiian pics

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> The sand is very soft here. I am a tender foot for the most part so always have my slippa's on.


Yeah, I know what you mean. The beach cleaning crews run special machines over ours to pick up debris and it fluffs it up so that when you step in it you go ankle deep. That will get you running in short!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I had no idea, thank you both. I also discovered Puerto Rico has a rainforest. The concierge at work yells people every morning to visit the only rainforest in the US and I hear it often. Gonna have to share this wisdom with him too...


----------



## Kevin

Alaska has the largest national forest in the us and much of it is a temperate rainforest. 

The Enchanted Flame Forest in my county also has been a rain forest for most of the past 2 years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I had no idea, thank you both. I also discovered Puerto Rico has a rainforest. The concierge at work yells people every morning to visit the only rainforest in the US and I hear it often. Gonna have to share this wisdom with him too...


 Not sure but Southern Alaska is close to rain forest also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> I had no idea, thank you both. I also discovered Puerto Rico has a rainforest. The concierge at work yells people every morning to visit the only rainforest in the US and I hear it often. Gonna have to share this wisdom with him too...


Yes I was going to say that also, but it is not a state yet, so.


----------



## DKMD

You guys are gonna make Don feel like Hawaii isn't as special as he once thought...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> You guys are gonna make Don feel like Hawaii isn't as special as he once thought...


Umm, yeah... okay... I may end up wanting to leave here and move back to the mainland at this rate...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Found out that this happened within an hour of us passing this part of the road. This is the reason they sell shirts claiming "I survived the road to Hana."

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Found out that this happened within an hour of us passing this part of the road. This is the reason they sell shirts claiming "I survived the road to Hana."
> 
> View attachment 109294



Looks like one helluva mess. aaaa what kind of trees are those... ...............................

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Looks like one helluva mess. aaaa what kind of trees are those... ...............................


Those are cops Mike, not trees...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are cops Mike, not trees...



I see them but they do not have chain saws- do yer civic duty and help them out............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> I see them but they do not have chain saws- do yer civic duty and help them out............


Oh, I just called them they said it is still there. Told them I know a guy in Washington state that will come cut the wood out of the top of this pile so they don't get the uniform muddy. They said they will hold off of clearing the road until you get here later today. Bring your boots, it's deep...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Bring your boots, it's deep...



As always . . . .

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Man that's crazy!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Found out that this happened within an hour of us passing this part of the road. This is the reason they sell shirts claiming "I survived the road to Hana."
> 
> View attachment 109294




Glad you survived!! Wood Barter just woodn't be the same without you!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Glad you survived!! Wood Barter just woodn't be the same without you!


Yeah, I'm the fat kid at the pool, makes a big splash and all the cool kids laugh...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah, I'm the fat kid at the pool, makes a big splash and all the cool kids laugh *at me.*..



Fixed your post....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Fixed your post....

Reactions: Funny 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Umm, yeah... okay... I may end up wanting to leave here and move back to the mainland at this rate...
> 
> View attachment 109247


Sueeey!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


>


Thanks you for this nugget of joy...





Ohh @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> Sueeey!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are cops Mike, not trees...


You have to forgive Mike, he has tunnel vision and a one track mind which is derailed half the time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> You have to forgive Mike, he has tunnel vision and a one track mind which is derailed half the time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hana Bay has black sand beaches
> 
> View attachment 109091



Oh...that is sooooo nice. Black sand is awesome!! I have a lil bit of a sand collection going on. Maybe one of these days when we do a trade or something, a little coke bottle full of black sand will find it's way in the box. But I don't want to encure the Bobby Brady ancient tiki curse....
Hmmm.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Oh...that is sooooo nice. Black sand is awesome!! I have a lil bit of a sand collection going on. Maybe one of these days when we do a trade or something, a little coke bottle full of black sand will find it's way in the box. But I don't want to encure the Bobby Brady ancient tiki curse....
> Hmmm.....


That's fumny, all the time we have people that stay at the hotel and take a rock or some sand home call us and ask if they can send it back because of bad juju. I'll send you a picture, it's prolly safer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Yea...I heard that too.


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's fumny, all the time we have people that stay at the hotel and take a rock or some sand home call us and ask if they can send it back because of bad juju. I'll send you a picture, it's prolly safer.




Marc, Bad juju is heaped upon the one who removed the sand. So if Don sends it to you its on him!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thanks you for this nugget of joy...
> 
> View attachment 109316
> 
> Ohh @Kevin



He's gonna be scratching all night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> He's gonna be scratching all night.


That's all I need... and this lamp, Kevin scratching all night and this lamp is all I need... and this remote control...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> You have to forgive Mike, he has tunnel vision and a one track mind which is derailed half the time!





Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 109318



Just have to keep it up- Pikin on the ol   ...........well i have a tree message fer both of ya..........

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Just have to keep it up- Pikin on the ol   ...........well i have a tree message fer both of ya..........
> 
> View attachment 109321


You are a real friend...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

What do you call a 300 pound Hawaiian girl? 


 
Anorexic.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> What do you call a 300 pound Hawaiian girl?
> View attachment 109361
> Anorexic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109362



"What do you call a 300 pound Hawaiian girl? " I had a large Hawaiian gal work in my office for about 10 years. almost 6' - I only would call her what she wanted me to...  Should have seen the expressions on the truckers face when they stopped to get unloaded and she would hop on forklift in her Hawaiian garb and unload them. They only doubted her abilities once. In her words- she was a Tita.... At least I think that is the spelling.... she was my bodyguard- and I am serious...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> What do you call a 300 pound Hawaiian girl?
> View attachment 109361
> Anorexic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109362


Oh Kevin, you missed your calling in life. I think I know the gal in the first picture, but the second is how phillipinos stand in line, I have seen it here.


----------



## robert flynt

When pick on Howe week is over we're going to have to give Don a break.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

robert flynt said:


> When pick on Howe week is over we're going to have to give Don a break.


I'm kind of a bitch, I need the attention of this, but it crushes me emotionally... lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Actual laws in Hawaii;

In Hawaii you will be fined for riding in the back of a passenger car without a seatbelt, however you can ride in the bed of a pickup truck with no safety equipment.

You may only have one alcoholic drink in front of you at a time.

All residents may be fined as a result of not owning a boat.

Coins are not allowed to be placed in one’s ears.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This is not a made up meme but an actual sign in took a picture of...
Enjoy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You can have breakfast with these views.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This is part of 1 banyan tree. It happens to be the largest in the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC

Don Ratcliff said:


> This is part of 1 banyan tree. It happens to be the largest in the world.
> 
> View attachment 110204
> 
> View attachment 110205
> 
> View attachment 110206


Oh boy, here we go with the biggest tree in the world debate again. @Kevin?


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Oh boy, here we go with the biggest tree in the world debate again. @Kevin?



Henry this is your new avatar . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Largest banyan tree. No debate required


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Tony 
I have noticed a different avatar for you sir. I personally liked the old one. Since you apparently needed a change I have found a couple to choose from. Enjoy...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR

Gotta be one of the longer slap-fests I've seen on here. 
I do enjoy seeing some of the pics as a reminder of how nice it is. Wife and I were married (Maui'd as its termed) on Makena Beach (the clothed part). We stayed up in Kaanapali, but combed the island in a long week from seeing a sunrise from peak of Haleakala and riding bikes down it, going snorkeling, and driving the road to Hana in a convertible. I remember the Hertz map said it wasn't permitted, but found it was pretty tame and worth it. Drove for sometimes half an hour without seeing anyone else or signs of "modern" life.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

TimR said:


> Gotta be one of the longer slap-fests I've seen on here.
> I do enjoy seeing some of the pics as a reminder of how nice it is. Wife and I were married (Maui'd as its termed) on Makena Beach (the clothed part). We stayed up in Kaanapali, but combed the island in a long week from seeing a sunrise from peak of Haleakala and riding bikes down it, going snorkeling, and driving the road to Hana in a convertible. I remember the Hertz map said it wasn't permitted, but found it was pretty tame and worth it. Drove for sometimes half an hour without seeing anyone else or signs of "modern" life.



You can spend your anniversary at Little Beach since you got mauied on Big Beach... lol. My wife had business in Hana a few weeks ago and we drove around the barren side to get there. It was the first time I went that way and you can have it. The reason tourists are not supposed to go that way is the tow trucks will not go that way. If you break down or need assistance you are screwed. It is also not a well maintained road that tears up cars.

I have spent more than a night or three in the triangle. I do not remember the name of it but there was a restaurant there I would order oysters and hushpuppies before going to the steak house. Loved that place. I would go there on business to meet clients I had.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony
> I have noticed a different avatar for you sir. I personally liked the old one. Since you apparently needed a change I have found a couple to choose from. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 110874
> 
> View attachment 110875



Since you are new and don't know any better, I'm an Aggie so the first one is very offensive to me. The second, now that's a different story!!!! Tony


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> The second, now that's a different story!!!! Tony



Uh oh....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Since you are new and don't know any better, I'm an Aggie so the first one is very offensive to me. The second, now that's a different story!!!! Tony


I'm not that new... hehehw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> Since you are new and don't know any better, I'm an Aggie so the first one is very offensive to me. The second, now that's a different story!!!! Tony




Better??

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC

Tony said:


> Since you are new and don't know any better, I'm an Aggie so the first one is very offensive to me. The second, now that's a different story!!!! Tony


Here's one, then...

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

Not sure you'll be able to make out the A&M logo at smaller size, I sized it down about the size of an avatar and it wasn't real legible. If it doesn't work let's try this one... Just about doubled the size of the logo.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Or if you prefer cooler Aggie attire for summer...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Or if you prefer cooler Aggie attire for summer...
> 
> View attachment 110936



That's the one!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Or if you prefer cooler Aggie attire for summer...
> 
> View attachment 110936


Winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

True hawaiian fact!

Little league on Maui is currently the best in the world!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I get a text from my wife who is at home depot with her girlfriend picking out screen doors. The caption is;
"look, it's your 2 favorite things"

I love that woman, she understands me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Started new job yesterday, it's awesome and everything I thought it would be. Apparently my predecessor has everyone thinking the workload is so great that people can't talk to my engineering depth. I have more guys with less rooms compared to the last place; after some training on efficiency for my guys I think I'll take up golf during the work day. The course is actually outside the lobby and we have our own cart.

New view btw

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1

You an Obama... Get a new job and right away you want to go golfing!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> You an Obama... Get a new job and right away you want to go golfing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> You an Obama... Get a new job and right away you want to go golfing!



That's a low blow. An oshama comparison? You dung beetle

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

You're the one that opened that door! First day on the job, and already talking about golfing, private course, got your own cart, and all. You could at least blow the banana muffin crumbs out your keyboard before you go golfing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> You're the one that opened that door! First day on the job, and already talking about golfing, private course, got your own cart, and all. You could at least blow the banana muffin crumbs out your keyboard before you go golfing.


It's banana bread. I see your point, it hurts but I see where you coming from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I spose next thing you gonna tell us is you got bikini clad caddies...






Just remember, this is not the NFL... No worker's comp claims while on the golf course playing!!








And somehow, given your propensity for attempted humor, I can already see this bat guana happening to some poor unsuspecting client!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Sorry @rocky1 did you say something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's a low blow. An oshama comparison? You dung beetle

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 111502

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm gonna cry . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I'm gonna cry . . .
> 
> View attachment 111516

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@ripjack13 wanna go for a swim?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ripjack13 wanna go for a swim?



There's only 2 shark species that make me pee in the big ocean thinking about facing them.... A Bull shark and a Tiger. I'd rather dive with a Great White in the vicinity than either a Bull or Tiger. I've dived where Bulls were known to be but never seen one thankfully. Never dove where Tiger's are known to roam.

In the dive community it's thought that some percentage of "tourist drownings" in Hawaii where the body is never recovered are due to Tigers, but of course it's not in the best interest of the Gov to um, er, well, you know, mention that.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Monkey pod grows on trees and is carved up on the street here...

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> There's only 2 shark species that make me pee in the big ocean thinking about facing them.... A Bull shark and a Tiger. I'd rather dive with a Great White in the vicinity than either a Bull or Tiger. I've dived where Bulls were known to be but never seen one thankfully. Never dove where Tiger's are known to roam.
> 
> In the dive community it's thought that some percentage of "tourist drownings" in Hawaii where the body is never recovered are due to Tigers, but of course it's not in the best interest of the Gov to um, er, well, you know, mention that.


Most of the shark attacks are hushed here. It's very bad for business. Go out on a charter boats and they will prepare you for a very common problem of "if you catch a fish get it on the boat quickly before catch a bigger fish"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ripjack13 wanna go for a swim?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This might not get attacked by a shark though...


----------



## rocky1

Depends on how big the shark is!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Depends on how big the shark is!


Might... I said might rocky... I am going to start calling you Mary Mary. Why you ask?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Nawww... I just know there is some REALLY BIG FISHES out there in the pond!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Well this experiment will spawn some cool things to come...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Because @Mike1950 is struggling with his hawaiian words I thought I would dust this thread off. 

The state fish is called Humuhumunukunukuapua'a

Here is a video of how he no doubt pronounced it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

I had a hawiian gal work in office for 10 yrs. used to drive me crazy just listening to those words. she was crazy but fun.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> I had a hawiian gal work in office for 10 yrs. used to drive me crazy just listening to those words. she was crazy but fun.


Like me... 
 but

Reactions: Agree 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

There are a lot of check marks in the above comment with the word Agree next to it... You don't all have to jump on the band wagon at once. Pace yourself so as to not totally demolish the walls I have built around my fragile self confidence facade at once please...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tyna was about 6' probably 180- The truck drivers would come in and I would be working on Prints. She would say -I you can answer phone I will take care of it and the look on some truck drivers face- the first time she hopped on forklift and took off towards their truck was priceless. One Great big 6'7" guy was tryin to convince her he could do- "Just get those damn straps off so I can get back to my real job" After the first time though they were always disappointed if she was not unloading them. I called her my bodyguard- she could of and would kick most men's butt...... What a character......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Mike1950 said:


> I had a hawiian gal work in office for 10 yrs. used to drive me crazy just listening to those words. she was crazy but fun.



When I went through basic training in Uncle Sam's Air Force, out Sister Flight was comprised almost entirely of Hawaiian Air National Guard recruits, you talk about a bunch of crazy!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> When I went through basic training in Uncle Sam's Air Force, out Sister Flight was comprised almost entirely of Hawaiian Air National Guard recruits, you talk about a bunch of crazy!!


BUT Fun...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh yeah!!! They were a riot!!

Except for the 2 - 3 that went over the fence, 2 that got out on section 8s, and 1 that claimed he was homosexual to get out! They were certifiable!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Oh yeah!!! They were a riot!!
> 
> Except for the 2 - 3 that went over the fence, 2 that got out on section 8s, and 1 that claimed he was homosexual to get out! They were certifiable!


They proly just had a hard time wearing shoes all the time. Camo out some slippas and you would have had a full crew.


----------



## rocky1

Yeah several of them did seem to have a problem adjusting to military life. To much routine for them to cope with. Most of them were good guys though, honestly a fun bunch to hang out with. Couldn't understand them half the time, but they were a laugh a minute. Never knew what that bunch was going to come up with.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yeah brah, if no can no can.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Today is a day that will be memorialized in song and statues as the passing of an Era for the islands. It's the day I leave Maui for the mainland...

In all seriousness, part ofor my excitement is the ability I will have to come see some of you knuckleheads in person. I hope to expand my abilities by learning first hand from visiting as many wb people I can, which is an exciting prospect.

Goodbye maui and thanks for the memories.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 8


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

You know you'll always be an Islander, at least to this .


Seriously thiugh, the prospect of meeting you in person is something I'm very much looking forward to. Safe travels my friend! Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Thank you @Tony you are definitely on the list... and @ripjack13 aka toothless the dragon. You are also on my list...

Sorry, the want to visit list...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

Safe travels!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Somewhere over the pacific about now, a stewardess is saying... "My mother told me there'd be days like this! YO... Could you guys up front kick the after-burners in!!!" 

Safe travels bud!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

How long does it take to row a kayak from the islands, if someone is on the no fly list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I can fly thank you very much... I'm currently waiting in Oregon for my connection flight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Trading in your Hawaiian shirts fer flannel ones... Sad... So very sad..

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

He's out lookin for Hawaiian flannels right now....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

So Don,
Have you reached the promised land yet or are you still in route??


----------



## ripjack13

I found one for ya Don....
www.amazon.com/dp/B01MS610F6/ref=twister_dp_update?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Damn, that's almost purty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Damn, that's almost purty!



Almost? I can find one for you too....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

You would have to get me searching such things.

Gotta have this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That's bad @ripjack13 really bad. @rocky1 I think I had that one. Got to the point that I hated hawaiian prints

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Nice...


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> You would have to get me searching such things.
> 
> Gotta have this one!



I think I might get this one....
www.amazon.com/Funky-Hawaiian-Shirt-Surf-orange/dp/B00NERGW5S/ref=sr_1_10?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1485138922&sr=1-10&nodeID=7147441011&keywords=hawaiian%2Bshirt%2Bfor%2Bmen&th=1&psc=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

I've got 3, bought them for fishing, they're light and cool. Wear them occasionally for fun and games. Wore them at a tournament one time, partner had a fit. Said if we got into fish, the competition could see me clear across the lake if they wanted to follow us. Had to go back to t-shirts to keep peace in the boat!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's bad @ripjack13 really bad. @rocky1 I think I had that one. Got to the point that I hated hawaiian prints



Hard to find a tie that matches! Pretty much any pair of sunglasses works though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Did I miss the post or is the islander lost?


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Don Ratcliff said:


> Aloha State's also good at growing... people. It's got the highest life expectancy in the United States(81.3 years), despite the fact that...
> 
> The people of Hawaii consume the most Spam per capita in the U.S.
> 
> Boom!


You just proved that spam is full of preservatives!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Don Ratcliff said:


> Moving on...
> 
> How many islands compose the entirety of the Hawaiian Islands?


eleventy billion?


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> Aloha State's also good at growing... people. It's got the highest life expectancy in the United States(81.3 years), despite the fact that...
> 
> The people of Hawaii consume the most Spam per capita in the U.S.
> 
> Boom!




Such statistics are misleading... Florida likewise has a very high life expectancy, very high average age. It's because all those rich old folks with enough money to afford the best doctors known to man, move there when they retire.

Hawaii it could also be because no one gives a damn about anything, long as the sun comes up in the morning, it's all good.


Looks like we all need to eat rice and drink tequila... Asian's and latinos live much longer! Everywhere!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_life_expectancy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

rocky1 said:


> Florida likewise has a very high life expectancy, very high average age. It's because all those rich old folks with enough money to afford the best doctors known to man, move there when they retire.



They don't even need to be rich enough to buy medical care -- the simple fact that an old person moves from (for example) New York to Florida simultaneously lowers the average age in New York and raises the average age in Florida. And if there's nobody left in New York older than 68, then everyone who dies in New York will be 68 or younger, compared to Florida that now has a lot more folks older than 68 dying there.

Statistics aren't misleading, but improper analysis of them makes for a very distorted view of reality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1

It doesn't take a doctorate in Statistical Analysis to realize, that if you have 1000+ retirees per week moving into the state, it WILL HAVE a profound affect on the average age of the population.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

rocky1 said:


> It doesn't take a doctorate in Statistical Analysis to realize, that if you have 1000+ retirees per week moving into the state, it WILL HAVE a profound affect on the average age of the population.



Exactly -- but people still fall into the trap of relating "high life expectancy" in Florida to the medical system, rather than "that's where old folks go".


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Tony 

This is where important stuff goes...

From 1961 to 1963 there were a total of about 400 wild Texas turkeys released on all six major Hawaiian Islands. These birds prefer the dry, higher elevations and have thrived on the Big Island, Molokai and Lanai but not fared so well on Oahu, Maui and Kauai.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony
> 
> This is where important stuff goes...
> 
> From 1961 to 1963 there were a total of about 400 wild Texas turkeys released on all six major Hawaiian Islands. These birds prefer the dry, higher elevations and have thrived on the Big Island, Molokai and Lanai but not fared so well on Oahu, Maui and Kauai.



The only word I see here is Texas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> The only word I see here is Texas.


How "friendly" of you...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> The only word I see here is Texas.



Texas turkey....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Texas turkey....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Hahahahaaaa


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> The only word I see here is Texas.


I also see turkey. My nephew is a missionary and presently resides on the Big Island. One of the thing he enjoys is the abundant opportunities for hunting which also includes the wild turkey!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

